# Yao Ming Top 10 plays (video)



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

video 

all from his 1st and 2nd year
I kinda miss that more creative Yao Ming with an more instinctive self.just check out his 'dream shake" which he no longer do now.



> #10: Yao's signature baseline spain move, went right pass Deke, got the basket and the foul.
> 
> #9: The only 3 Yao made in his NBA career
> 
> ...


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Doesn't work.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

oh,it doesn't work now.:no: 
i will try to find a link that works later.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

This should work:


http://s2.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1WIYOSPNILYCW3RAXWN2CRR870


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Awesome. Thanks


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> This should work:
> 
> 
> http://s2.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1WIYOSPNILYCW3RAXWN2CRR870


oh,thanks a lot. 
i just did a lot of search work but couldn't find one available now and tried to upload it myself but it didn't work.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

The pass to Moochie and the "dream shake" were the best one.

The dunk on Theo was great also.


Great stuff!:clap:


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

Could someone up a fresh link?


----------



## ljt (May 24, 2003)

link doesnt work!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

oh,sorry but i can't find any link that works now.i tried to upload it myself,but looks it will take for ever(i waited for more than half an hour but it still hadn't been done)


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

it sounded nice


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Heres a yousendit rehost...
http://s16.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0V66D15OM40ZG2K0PVZA1EY3JC


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 18, 2005)

thanks.


----------

